# Texas Costal Rv Parks



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

The DW and I are doing some research on RV Parks along the Texas cost from Padre Island to Brownsville. Seams every time we think we have found a place of interest it has bad reviews. Were looking for a place primarily for the over 50 crowed where we can stay for a month or two. Any first hand experience from you fellow Outbackers would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Rick


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

The only park I can speak for in that area is the "Orange Grove park" in Edinburg. It is a little farther west than you are looking for though. My grandparents have a permanent park model double wide there. It is a very nice place. Swimming pool, pool tables and activities nightly. Most of the park is taken up by the permanent trailers but they have some RV sites as well.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Howdy ..

I have stayed in many parks from Port Aransas to Brownsville...

LOOK -- they are all basically the same -- no trees... HOT ... some have a concrete pad ... some have gravel .. did I mention NO trees and HOT ...

My favorite has always been Pioneer in Port Aransas -- but the Japanese is buuying that out and putting up a Condo ... it was great -- two pools -- some shade ... about 30.00 a night

Instead stayed at Gulf Waters RV last week in Port Aransas -- 48.00 a night and worth to me about 25.00. (of course MSWALT will disagree







)

And of course don't go by the ratings... people give bad ratings for the smallest things... look for a common thread in the rantings on the ratings -- if they ALL complained about a garbage smell -- then there is probably a garbage smell... if only one person complained the pool was toooo small -- then he was probably 500 pounds...

Now Brownsville area has some great ones -- and of course you can always camp right on the Texas Beaches ... but bring a generator ... and a vacuum cleaner --

PM me if you have any specific questions...


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

Port Aransas, Yes there are 2 parks just south of the city on the Gulf, the new park is very nice you can even buy your lot $120K for a concrete slab, I guess if a hurricane would hit land you still should have your slab but it is very nice. Ghosty knows the area very well. We try to spend our spring breaks in Port "A" and always enjoy it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Instead stayed at Gulf Waters RV last week in Port Aransas -- 48.00 a night and worth to me about 25.00. (of course MSWALT will disagree )


I LOVE GULF WATERS!!!!!

Yes, it's pricey, but I think it's the most "luxurious" RV Park I've been to. It's absolutely beautiful. But for $48 a night, it should be.

The only one I can think of on S. Padre Island is Destination South Padre. From the website, it kind of looks like a parking lot, though. Other parks in Port A are crowded and somewhat run down, IMHO.

When we go to the beach, it's Gulf Water for us!

Mark


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Rick, I don't have the information available right at the moment but as others have said there are many along the coast. We stay in Rockport at the Sanddollar resort, has lots of trees, concrete and gravel sites, FHUs, around $25.00 a night. I stay there because there is a small harbor where I can leave my boat in the water. There is also a new park there. Matagorda has a new park and the pictures look nice, never been to this park. Also Port Mansfield has a nice looking park gravel sites, not to many trees that I see on their web site. I will look up some of the information and get back with what I have. There are several around Corpus Christi.

In Rockport there is shopping, and about a 45 minute drive and ferry ride to Port Aransas, shopping, beaches, etc.

Matagorda, its been about 15 years but it has changed a lot but was mostly a fishing village. This is the same with Port Mansfield.

RVparkreviews will pull up several at least in Rockport and Corpus.


----------

